# AnglerboardTV Video: Einfach Messer schärfen



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2014)

*AnglerboardTV Video: Einfach Messer schärfen​*
Man kennt es ja als Angler:
Letztlich kann man aus allem rund ums Angeln eine Philosophie machen, alles bis zum Exzess betreiben, Gerät und Methoden bis ins Letzte ausklügeln und verfeinern.

Man kann natürlich auch einfach losgehen und angeln........

Nicht viel anders ist es in der Küche- und beileibe nicht nur in der Fischzubereitung.

Was man in jeder Küche braucht, sind Messer...

Messer sind zudem für auch für Angler ein unverzichtbares Utensil.

So ist es kein Wunder, dass auch rund um die optimale Schärfe des Messer, die richtigen Schleifinstrumente und -methoden auch da fast schon Glaubenskriege entstehen..

Viele Threads in Forum vom Anglerboard werden daher rund um dieses Thema immer wieder eröffnet, z. B. aktuell:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=282246

Viele Angler und auch viele kochende Mitmenschen scheuen aber den Gebrauch ganz normaler Schleifsteine zum schärfen ihrer Messer.

Sie befürchten, damit evtl. Messer zu ruinieren oder nicht die gewünschte Schärfe hinzukriegen.

Verschiedenste Systeme, bei denen Schleifsteine in einem festen Winkel positioniert werden, werden daher oft und gerne genutzt.

Genauso alle möglichen Geräte, die versprechen, durch einfaches durchziehen Messer schnell scharf zu bekommen. 

All das funktioniert mehr oder weniger gut, je nach Anspruch.

Oft aber auch nur begrenzt, oft nicht optimal, oft ist auch die erzielte Schärfe nicht von langer (Gebrauchs)Dauer..

Dabei ist das schleifen mit einem Schleifstein keine Wissenschaft - ein paar Grundkenntnisse, ein paar Steine verschiedener Körnung, ein paar preiswerte Messer zum üben, schon kann man loslegen und seinen persönlichen Schleifstil entwickeln - ganz nach seinen Wünschen und Bedürfnissen.

Um die Angst zu nehmen haben wir ein kleines Video gemacht, welches zeigen soll, wie einfach und preiswert man eigentlich anfangen kann, seine Messer selber zu schleifen und scharf zu halten...

Und ja, vieles kann man sehr viel weiter verfeinern - das Video richtet sich aber nicht an Messerfetischisten!

Sondern soll einen Einstieg für die bieten, welche sich bisher - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - an so was nicht ran getraut haben.

Also viel Spass beim gucken - und "lebt scharf" ;-)

[youtube1]my9QltOLzF0[/youtube1]

*Mehr und tiefergehende Infos rund ums Schärfen und Schleifen von Messern findet hier zudem im Onlinemagazin vom Anglerboard:*
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...sserevent-bei-messer-maurer-in-heilbronn.html


----------



## ghost01 (21. März 2014)

*AW: AnglerboardTV Video: Einfach Messer schärfen*

Wie immer super gemacht, Danke!#6

Jetzt weiß ich endlich was ich immer falsch gemacht habe.


----------



## Franky (21. März 2014)

*AW: AnglerboardTV Video: Einfach Messer schärfen*

Danke für die Anleitung! 

@ Geist:
Darf ich fragen, was Du denn falsch gemacht hast?


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2014)

*AW: AnglerboardTV Video: Einfach Messer schärfen*

Ich weise für tiefergehende Infos gerne nochmal hier drauf hin:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Mehr und tiefergehende Infos rund ums Schärfen und Schleifen von Messern findet hier zudem im Onlinemagazin vom Anglerboard:*
> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...sserevent-bei-messer-maurer-in-heilbronn.html



Davon ab freut michs, wenn wir damit mindestens schon mal einem helfen konnten.

Danke fürs Lob ;-)


----------



## ghost01 (21. März 2014)

*AW: AnglerboardTV Video: Einfach Messer schärfen*

@Franky,

habe mit meinem Harzerbrocken im falschen winkel geschliffen, und das ganze immer in keisenden bewegungen.


----------



## Taxidermist (21. März 2014)

*AW: AnglerboardTV Video: Einfach Messer schärfen*

Sehr gute einfache Anleitung !
Thomas ein Hinweis darauf die Wassersteine auch zu wässern, wäre nicht schlecht gewesen und je feiner desto länger!(hochwertige Japansteine 24Std!)
Ebenso, ab und zu mal, mit nem Tropfen Spülmittel und der Nagelbürste, den Abrieb wegnehmen.
Schön die Anleitung mit dem aufgesetzen Stahl, dürfte für die meisten Kandidaten "gesünder" sein!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2014)

*AW: AnglerboardTV Video: Einfach Messer schärfen*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Thomas ein Hinweis darauf die Wassersteine auch zu wässern, wäre nicht schlecht gewesen und je feiner desto länger.
> Jürgen


Nicht falsch, da hast Du recht!

Aber dazu haben wir ja noch das Forum hier, damit das nicht vergessen wird, und den Artikel im Magazin.

Danke für den Hinweis!!



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Schön die Anleitung mit dem aufgesetzen Stahl, dürfte für die meisten Kandidaten "gesünder" sein!
> 
> Jürgen



Grins, als ich noch von Kochkursen lebte, habe ich das mal so eingeführt, um den Pflasterverbrauch zu senken..


----------



## spin-paule (21. März 2014)

*AW: AnglerboardTV Video: Einfach Messer schärfen*

Prima erklärt, Thomas#6!
Absolut alltagsbezogen - vielen Dank!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2014)

*AW: AnglerboardTV Video: Einfach Messer schärfen*

Danke ;-))


----------



## donak (21. März 2014)

*AW: AnglerboardTV Video: Einfach Messer schärfen*

Top Anleitung zum Schärfen!

Jetzt weiss ich auch woher ich dein Gesicht kenne, warst du nicht mal der in dieser Verkaufssendung...|wavey:


----------



## 42er barsch (21. März 2014)

*AW: AnglerboardTV Video: Einfach Messer schärfen*

tolle anleitung.

danke!!

habe direkt in der schublade gewühlt und mal zwei allerweltsmesser wieder hergerichtet.

ein wenig sorgen macht mir mein ältestes filetiermesser.

ist eins von marttini, mit holzgriff und 19cm klinge.

ich habe das mal nem "profi" zum schleifen mitgegeben und seitdem ist es versaut.

ich bekomme das einfach nicht mehr annähernd scharf, habe vorhin 10min. mit grobem stein gearbeitet danach noch mit feinem und abziehstahl.

es schneidet nicht mal zeitungspapier.

schade, war mal ein geburtstagsgeschenk.


----------



## Purist (21. März 2014)

*AW: AnglerboardTV Video: Einfach Messer schärfen*

Danke für das sehr gute Video, Thomas. 
Endlich erklärt es einmal jemand nüchtern und einfach für alle, die nicht gleich Profi-Hobbyschleifer werden wollen. |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2014)

*AW: AnglerboardTV Video: Einfach Messer schärfen*

Das freut mich doch wirklich, dass euch das hilft.
Danke für die Rückmeldungen!
Danke fürs Lob..


----------



## columbus (21. März 2014)

*AW: AnglerboardTV Video: Einfach Messer schärfen*



42er barsch schrieb:


> tolle anleitung.
> 
> danke!!
> 
> ...


Beim Filetiermesser mußt du einen flacheren Winkel nehmen so  höchstens  20°. Und beim schleifen schön langsam sein um den Winkel dann  gleichmaässig zu halten. Dauert eben ein wenig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2014)

*AW: AnglerboardTV Video: Einfach Messer schärfen*

Zu flach schleife ich meine Filiermesser auch nicht, um eine längere Schnitthaltigkeit zu haben, eher an als unter 20 Grad.
Aber das ist schon wieder eine "schleiffilosofische" Frage, der eine so, der andere so.

Kommt ja auch immer drauf an, wie genau man mit dem Messer arbeitet bzw. was.

Fakt ist aber, dass ein richtig "versautes" Messer durchaus richtig Zeit brauchen wird beim Schleifen, um das wieder vernünftig gebrauchsfähig zu kriegen, da wiederum geb ich Dir zu hundert Prozent recht.


----------



## Knurrhahn (22. März 2014)

*AW: AnglerboardTV Video: Einfach Messer schärfen*

Wird das neue Lehrvideo über Messer schärfen bei meinen Angeltouren.
Danke dafür


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2014)

*AW: AnglerboardTV Video: Einfach Messer schärfen*

Gerne und freut mich - aber "Lehrvideo" finde ich zu hoch gegriffen ..

Kleine Anleitung, um Angst zu nehmen, mehr sollte es eigentlich gar nicht sein..


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. März 2014)

*AW: AnglerboardTV Video: Einfach Messer schärfen*

Mir gefällt das auch, danke dafür.

Hast du Tipps, welche Steine man sich kaufen könnte/sollte?

Und eine Frage hab ich noch: Heisst "weil desch bescha isch" in normalem Deutsch "weil das besser ist" ??


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2014)

*AW: AnglerboardTV Video: Einfach Messer schärfen*

Ich habe synthetische Steine (also praktisch "gebundene" Schleifpaste), ich komm gut mit denen klar.
Sind auch preiswerter.

Puristen werden auf Naturstein schwören - da geht's dann wieder ins filosofische...

Und dass man euch immer noch Kultursprachen übersetzen soll...

tstststs......


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (22. März 2014)

*AW: AnglerboardTV Video: Einfach Messer schärfen*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Hast du Tipps, welche Steine man sich kaufen könnte/sollte?



Auch wenn die Frage an Thomas war, als "Einsteigerset/Normaluserset" kannst du dir das anschauen:

http://www.shop-021.de/scherenkauf-p46h17s20-Messer-Schaerf-Set-3.html

oder 

http://www.shop-021.de/scherenkauf-p32h17s20-Messer-Schaerf-Set-4.html

Wobei ich mit dem günstigen anfangen würde, nen feineren Stein kannst du auch später kaufen.
Findest du auch alles bei Amazon (gleicher Laden, gleiche Sets, gleicher Preis).


----------



## Ralufragnar (22. März 2014)

*AW: AnglerboardTV Video: Einfach Messer schärfen*

Jetzt mal ne andere Frage wann ist ein Messer richtig scharf woran kann ich den Ultimativen Test machen ?
Papier oder Haare auf dem Arm entfernen ist ein Witz gibts noch andere Möglichkeiten ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2014)

*AW: AnglerboardTV Video: Einfach Messer schärfen*

Je nach Arbeitsgebiet und Material (Gemüse, Fisch, Fleisch, ausbeinen, schneiden tournieren etc.):
Wenn das Messer ohne Kraftaufwand sauber schneidet...

Die ultimative "Endschärfe" kannst Du eh kaum halten, da musst quasi nach jedem Arbeitsgang abziehen..


----------



## aal60 (22. März 2014)

*AW: AnglerboardTV Video: Einfach Messer schärfen*

Gebrauchsschärfe ist erreicht, wenn die senkrechte Klinge auf den unter 60° schräggestellten Nagel durch das Eigengewicht verbleibt, also nicht abrutscht. #6


----------



## Ralufragnar (22. März 2014)

*AW: AnglerboardTV Video: Einfach Messer schärfen*

Ich bin kein Profi denke aber, dass ich Messer schärfen kann. Wenn das Messer Haare rasiert ist es doch sehr scharf oder ist dieser Schliff nicht zum Schneiden geeignet ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2014)

*AW: AnglerboardTV Video: Einfach Messer schärfen*

doch, klar...


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (22. März 2014)

*AW: AnglerboardTV Video: Einfach Messer schärfen*



Ralufragnar schrieb:


> Wenn das Messer Haare rasiert ist es doch *sehr scharf* oder ist dieser Schliff nicht zum Schneiden geeignet ?



Wenn es Haare rasiert ist es scharf, wenn es Haare spaltet, ist es sehr scharf |supergri
Dazu eignet sich aber auch nicht jeder Stahl .....

Aber das ist bei nem Arbeitsmesser sowieso eher uninteressant, wie Thomas schon sagte. Da ist manchmal weniger einfach mehr.


----------



## Franz_16 (23. März 2014)

*AW: AnglerboardTV Video: Einfach Messer schärfen*

Das mit dem aufgelegtem Wetzstahl ist ein prima Tipp.

Mir war das Wetzen zum Körper hin nämlich immer etwas unheimlich.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. März 2014)

*AW: AnglerboardTV Video: Einfach Messer schärfen*

Super Video!

 @Thomas: Danke für die Arbeit, die du dir gemacht hast!

 Ich habe seit Längerem das Teil hier im Einsatz und bin sehr zufrieden:
http://www.messerfreund.de/schleife...von-victorinox-mit-diamantbeschichtung/a-297/


----------



## hanzz (23. März 2014)

*AW: AnglerboardTV Video: Einfach Messer schärfen*

Ich hab mal gehört, dass Messer auch geölt gehören.

Kann mich da jemand aufklären ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2014)

*AW: AnglerboardTV Video: Einfach Messer schärfen*

@ Naturliebhaber:

Danke ;-)

@ hanzz:
Stammt noch aus Zeiten wesentlich weniger rosträgerer Messer als heute.

Ist beim heutigen Stahl eigentlich nicht mehr nötig.

Siehe dazu auch:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...sserevent-bei-messer-maurer-in-heilbronn.html

@ Franz
Wer so viel schönen Körper hat wie wir, sollte Verletzungen vermeiden - wenns geholfen hat, freuts mich ..


----------



## hanzz (23. März 2014)

*AW: AnglerboardTV Video: Einfach Messer schärfen*

Danke Thomas.

Dank des Berichtes und des prima Videos kann meinem neuen Messer ja nicht mehr viel passieren.

Macht bitte wieder schnell und viele weitere tolle Anglerboard Videos #6


----------



## Kotzi (23. März 2014)

*AW: AnglerboardTV Video: Einfach Messer schärfen*

Rostfreie Stahle ölen hat meiner Kenntnis nach keinen Sinn.
Jedoch ist ein geölter Carbonstahl deutlich beständiger was Rost etc angeht, ist halt einfach eine Schutzschicht.

Ich will auch mal danke sagen für das tolle Video!
Hat mich motiviert ein paar Steine auf meine Wunschliste zu setzen, da ich vorher immer angst hatte das ich das nicht hinkriegen würde.

Wer Interesse an einem Vulkanus Schärfer hat kann mir ja ne PN schreiben, den werd ich jetzt nicht mehr brauchen


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2014)

*AW: AnglerboardTV Video: Einfach Messer schärfen*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Hat mich motiviert ein paar Steine auf meine Wunschliste zu setzen, da ich vorher immer angst hatte das ich das nicht hinkriegen würde.


Das war Sinn und Zwcek - zu zeigen, dass es eben keine Wissenschaft ist..

Steine kaufen, mit billigeren Messern anfangen, fleissig üben, und dann klappt das bald scharf genug!

Freut mich, wenn ich Dich/euch da etwas motivieren konnte..


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. September 2014)

*AW: AnglerboardTV Video: Einfach Messer schärfen*

Ich
*Einfach Messer schärfen*:m
Hatte am Freitag mal eine tolle Idee geh doch mal zur Fleischerei-Henstedt-Ulzburg.
Stolz wie Oskar ging ich mit meinem Filiermesser(Made in Schweden Holzgriff:q:q:q)in den Laden.
Ich glaube ich war wieder schneller draußen als drin.
Das Messer eingepackt in Plastiktüten(Hygiene) durfte ich einmal um den Laden in die Werkstadt.
Jetzt ist es aber wieder mal sau scharf#6


----------

